
What Our Primate Relatives Say About War (2014) - louisphilippe
http://nationalinterest.org/commentary/what-our-primate-relatives-say-about-war-7996
======
vinceguidry
The entire article is based on bad interpretations of bad science. Chimps
aren't as warlike and bonobos aren't as peaceful as the popular science press
puts them. Tellingly, the article is written by professors of political
science and not evolutionary biologists.

